# Clean HDMI out on the new T4i?...Sort of....



## cayenne (Jun 29, 2012)

Interesting article....that the T4i may have clean HDMI out...but possibly not true HD.

http://nofilmschool.com/2012/06/did-canon-give-t4i-clean-hdmi-out/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+nofilmschool+%28NoFilmSchool%29

From the read, I gather that this limitation, on say the 5D3, is purely software related and the camera is crippled by Canon.

Hoping Magic Lantern can fix this!!

Interesting read on the findings of the pre-prod releases of the T4i...and various findings in the wild on these.


----------

